# Anfängerfragen Shubunkins



## Shelly (22. Apr. 2009)

hallo
kennt sich wer mit __ shubunkin fische aus.
ich habe nämlich welche in meinem nicht sehr großem Teich und wollte fragen ob sie sich der Größe anpassen?

.. ich habe auch sehr viele Kaulquappen in meinem Teich , werden die alle zu Frösch oder sterben da noch welche, weil es sind wirklich viele!!

Danke                       

glg Shelly


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubukins*

Hallo Shelly,

:Willkommen2 bei uns - Deine Frage habe ich mal in einen eigenen Thread verschoben, weil sie mit Indis Miniteich gar nichts zu tun hat und Dein Teich wohl aus der Größe der Minis rausgewachsen ist oder?

__ Shubunkin sind auch nur Goldfische, ähnlich groß werden sie dann auch.

Und die Kaulquappen werden sich noch ganz natürlich reduzieren. Da finden sich immer Feinschmecker...


----------



## Trautchen (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Shelly, 

kein Fisch paßt sich der Größe an, das ist ganz großer Humbug. 

Auch wenn das die Händler und viele andere so verbreiten.

Und wenn doch, nennt man das Kümmerwuchs, das ist aber etwas anderes.


----------



## CityCobra (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubukins*



blumenelse schrieb:


> __ Shubunkin sind auch nur Goldfische, ähnlich groß werden sie dann auch.


Und die vermehren sich wohl auch so schnell.  
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies einzuschränken, und falls ja wie?
Muss man Shubunkin mit extra Teichfutter füttern, oder würden die sich auch von dem ernähren können was sie im Teich finden?
Ansonsten bleibe ich bei dem Rat mit den Goldorfen, Bitterlingen, Teichmuscheln und __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## joi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Marc! Wenn du Shubukins zusammen mit Goldorfen im Teich hast, kann es sein das die Goldorfen die Jungfische fressen, so dass du damit eigentlich keine grösseren Probleme bekommen müsstest! Shubukins müssen auch nicht gefüttert werden, es dürfen nur nicht mehr Fische im Teich sein, als Nahrung vorhanden ist! Der Teich sollte aber dann schon eingefahren und auch genug Pflanzen vorhanden sein ,wenn man auf das Füttern verzichten will (ist aber auch nicht so ganz einfach)Tschüss Joi


----------



## zickenkind (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Marc,

kann natürlich auch sein das die beiden Arten sich miteinander Verpaaren. Aber ihre Jungbrut, wenn nicht schnell genug, werden als Zusatzfutter gesehen und verspeist.
So regelt sich das von alleine mit den Nachzuchten und dem Überbesatz.

73 Michael


----------



## chris24 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob ich diese Fische wie oben genannt in meinem Teich halten kann sind ca. 1500L oder bisschen mehr würde gerne diese halten und dachte an fünf stück?


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hi Chris,

wenn Du tierlieb bist, dann lass es sein. Dein Teich ist leider zu klein.


----------



## chris24 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Welche würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## chris24 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Habe heute mal im Zoo geschäft nach gefragt der Verkäufer meinte die kann man in Teich ab 1000L aufwärts.
Im Internet steht ja auch nix gescheites was weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Chris,

lies Dir bitte dies hier mal durch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28


----------



## chris24 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

ok dann muss ich mal kucken welche ich da rein setz wüsste auch nicht wo ich andere her bekommen soll


----------



## chris24 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

So hab mich jetz entschieden werde Shubunkine rein setzen!!


----------



## CityCobra (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*



chris24 schrieb:


> So hab mich jetz entschieden werde Shubunkine rein setzen!!


Wie viele?


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Chris,

hattest Du gelesen, was ich Dir verlinkt hatte? Ich glaube nicht. Deshalb fasse ich es noch einmal kurz zusammen:

Goldfische (und dazu gehören auch deren Abkömmlinge wie Shubunkins und Sarasas) 2 - 3 Fische mindestens 2.500 Liter!


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Dachte an vier stück und zwei __ Stichlinge


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Das passt immer noch nicht. Denk doch mal an vier __ Stichlinge.


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

So dies habe ich von einem Züchter von Goldfischen nicht die normalen sondern __ Shubunkin und Sarasa

Haltungsbedingungen Endgröße bis 30cm, meist kleiner Auch in kleinen Teichen ab 1000ltr. mit Filterung möglich.
Was sagen die Erfahrenen Teich Besitzer jetzt?


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Der Mann möchte Fische verkaufen. 

Warum fragst Du eigentlich, wenn Dir die Antworten sowieso egal sind?


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

wenn es nach den leuten hier geht will jeder nur geld verdienen beim fisch verkaufen an anfänger.
Warum soll es nicht so sein das die Arten kleiner als 30cm bleiben?
Klar eure Antworten sind mir egal ihr konntet mir schon beim Filter nicht helfen und seitdem such mir hilfe in einem anderen Forum die mir sehr gut helfen und auch sagen das ich in meinem Teich diese Fische halten kann.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

ey Chris sei nicht sauer. Du fragst und einige antworten. Erfahrungen hat hier jeder gemacht und gibt diese auch weiter. Nicht jede Wahrheit ist angenehm.
Jetzt aber zu den Fischen und meiner Erfahrung:
Schöne Tiere, habe 2 große Sarassas und 2 große Schubunkin (alle um die 30cm). Sie fressen aus der Hand und sind lebendige Gesellen.
Angefangen habe ich mit einem Balkonteich von 600 Litern vor 4 Jahren. Da waren die Fische 15 cm groß. Dann ein Becken bei meinen Eltern von knapp 1500 Litern. Sieht jetzt auch schon klein aus, wenn man die Fische sieht. Ich habe die Fische damals beim Händler in 40cm Größe gesehen. Richtig dick und träge. Trozdem schön.
Deine Fische werden also wachsen und wachsen und wachsen. Du wirst sicherlich dann auch Deinen Teich vergrößern, wie sehr viele hier. Dann passt es wieder bis sie wieder ein Stück gewachsen sind usw....
Meine haben jetzt einen Teich von 32.000 Liter, so lieb habe ich die "Kleinen"
Ich werde sie dann auch mal fragen, ob ich mit ihnen schwimmen darf.
Gruß Maik


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hi mein letzter Beitrag tut mir leid, Sehsja ein das ihr nur helfen wollt mit eurer Erfahrung.

Hab im Internet was gefunden um das Volumen des Teiches auszurechnen und hab mein Teich nochmal nachgemessen

Habe eine Länge von 2,80
eine Breite von 1,70
und die Tiefe 1,10

Laut dieser Rechnung L*B*T 2,80*1,70*1,10 sollten in meinem Teich 5.236 Liter Wasser sein


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Chris,

[OT]eigentlich wollte ich Dir ja viel Spaß in Deinem neuen Forum wünschen und keine Fragen mehr beantworten[/OT]

Zu der Rechnung: Die stimmt nur, wenn Dein Teich die Form eines Quaders hat, also an allen Stellen eine Tiefe von 1,10 m. In der Regel ist das recht selten der Fall. Du hast doch auch sicher Flachwasserzonen? Haben wir irgendwo ein Foto von Deinem Teich?


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*






Mein Teich ist nicht das Aktuellste Foto


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

hey Chris, das sieht doch gut aus. Mach sie rein aber nicht so viele. 3- 4 aber sollten es sein, weil sie sehr gerne im Trupp unterwegs sind.
Manche stecken sie auch in 300 Liter Fertigbecken. Das haben sie es doch bei Dir doch gut.

Gruß Maik


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Kann ich Shubunkins doch rein setzen?
Könnt ich da noch eine kleiner Fischart zu setzen oder wird das zu voll?
Hatte so an 5 Shubunkins gedacht?


----------



## goldfisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Lieber Chris, 

eigentlich haben Dir hier schon einige Leute gesagt, das Dein Teich für Goldfische zu klein ist.

Das ist nun mal so.

__ Kleinfische kann ich Dir als Anfänger mit Deinen Problemen auch nicht empfehlen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Findling (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Shelly,

sorry, dass dein Post so „zerschossen“ wurde, aber das kommt schon mal vor.

Einiges kannst du schon aus den Antworten hier herauslesen, trotzdem will ich noch mal speziell auf deine Fragestellung eingehen.

Aus deinen Angaben zum Teich geht nicht eindeutig hervor, wie groß dieser ist, jedoch vermute ich mal bei einer Oberfläche von ca. 4 m2 und einer Tiefe von bis zu 1,00 m dass die Literzahl sich im 4-stelligen Bereich bewegt und nicht unbedingt eine 1 die erste Stelle einnimmt. 

Die Anzahl deiner Fische würde ich daher als o.k. betrachten.

Was das „anpassen an die Teichgröße“ angeht – das kannst du mal getrost vergessen. Die Futtermenge und Qualität wirkt sich auf das Wachstum der Fische aus - nicht der vorhandene Platz. Ein Fisch der sich sein Futter selbst suchen und im Konkurrenzkampf mit den anderen „erarbeiten“ muss findet zum einen weniger zu fressen und verbraucht dafür zum anderen auch noch mehr Energie. Er hat somit weniger Energie zur Verfügung, die in Wachstum umgesetzt werden kann. Ganz anders dagegen Fische, die regelmäßig die Energie mit Fischfutter „frei Maul“ geliefert bekommen. Hier ist es ähnlich wie in der freien Natur auch: viel Nahrungsangebot = viele gut genährte und große Tiere – wenig Nahrungsangebot = weniger Tiere und die einzelnen Exemplare sind nicht so groß und schwer. 

Mit anderen Worten: Wenn du deine Fische fütterst wirst du irgendwann Probleme (vor allem mit der Anzahl) bekommen – wenn die Fische sich aber ihr Futter selbst suchen müssen werden in deinem Teich nie mehr Fische sein, als dieser ernähren kann. Fischbrut die dieses Gleichgewicht gefährden würde wird von den älteren Tieren als zusätzlicher willkommener Leckerbissen „entsorgt“. Deine Fische werden ohne Futter bis zum Erreichen ihrer Artbedingten durchschnittlichen Endgröße länger brauchen – aber erreichen werden sie sie.

Noch ein Hinweis zur Fischbrut: Wie weiter oben (#6)  bereits geschrieben sind __ Shubunkin lediglich eine buntere Farbvariante des normalen Goldfisches und somit ist die Vermischung der beiden Arten vorbestimmt. 

Zu deinem Froschlaich/Kaulquappen muss gesagt werden, dass nur ein relativ geringer Anteil davon es bis zur Geschlechtsreife schaffen wird. Die Fressfeinde sind zu zahlreich (und die wollen schließlich auch leben). 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Ja Chris was möchtest du hören; das es geht?
es geht! wie gut es geht und ob die Fische sterben oder sich quälen ist eine andere Sache.
Es gibt auch Leute, die Hauskatzen ausschließlich in der Wohnung halten. das ist für mich als "Rasse-Wohnungskatzen-Besitzer" genau das selbe. ES wäre den Fischen zu wünschen, dass Du sie recht klein kaufts und dann beginnst, sie lieb zu gewinnen. Dann möchtest Du sicherlich auch, dass es ihnen gut geht. Und als Folge wirst Du ihnen auch ein größeres Zuhause bauen.

Dann kommt irgendwer und fragt genau das selbe wie Du und Du wirst dann vielleicht genau das schreiben, wie alle anderen hier.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> hey Chris, das sieht doch gut aus. Mach sie rein aber nicht so viele. 3- 4 aber sollten es sein, weil sie sehr gerne im Trupp unterwegs sind.
> Manche stecken sie auch in 300 Liter Fertigbecken. Das haben sie es doch bei Dir doch gut.
> 
> Gruß Maik





Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> Ja Chris was möchtest du hören; das es geht?
> es geht! wie gut es geht und ob die Fische sterben oder sich quälen ist eine andere Sache.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die Hauskatzen ausschließlich in der Wohnung halten. das ist für mich als "Rasse-Wohnungskatzen-Besitzer" genau das selbe. ES wäre den Fischen zu wünschen, dass Du sie recht klein kaufts und dann beginnst, sie lieb zu gewinnen. Dann möchtest Du sicherlich auch, dass es ihnen gut geht. Und als Folge wirst Du ihnen auch ein größeres Zuhause bauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scheiteldelle (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

was´n Blumenelse
unverständlich? wiedersprüchlich?


----------



## maritim (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

hallo,

auch auf die gefahr, das ich mich unbeliebt mache.
ich bin der meinung, das der teich ca.3500l haben dürfte.
nach meiner meinung dürfte nichts gegen 4 shubunkins sprechen .

*nun kommt das große aber!*
es muss eine vernünftige filteranlage, skimmer, an den teich!
der filter muss eine größe von ca100 liter haben!
der filter muss auch über den winter laufen!
im winter muss der filter und der teich isoliert werden!
es müssen genügend pflanzen im teich sein!


----------



## chris24 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Welche Fische würdet ihr jetz nun empfehlen für einen Teich Anfänger?


----------



## goldfisch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallo Chris, 

einem Anfänger mit genügend großem und tiefen Teich würde ich Goldfische empfehlen. Keine Hochzuchtformen, keine Importe und auf ca. 1000l einen Fisch. Die "Dickkopfelritze" als "__ Goldelritze" verkauft soll ein recht anspruchsloser Kleinfisch sein. Ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrung mit íhr und kann das nicht bestätigen. Allerdings soll sich auch sehr schnell vermehren und dann ist Dein Teich auch wieder zu klein. Lass es am besten beim Krötenteich.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## chris24 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Nehm jetz __ Stichlinge und Bitterlinge


----------



## chris24 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Habe jetz 5 Bitterlinge 6 __ Stichlinge in meinem Teich kann ich da __ Sonnenbarsche dazu setzen oder eher nicht?
Die fressen dann ja nur die jungfischen und nicht die Alttiere


----------



## Rosenfee (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hallöchen, ich hätt auch mal ne frage
(logisch, sonst wär ich ja kaum hier *gg*)

ich hab mehrere Shubunkins im teich (55.000 l). Eine rotte mit ca. 8cm großen fischen und eine mit kleinen (ca. 3 cm). Finden die irgendwann in einem schwarm zusammen? Weil bislang schwimmen die zwei gruppen getrennt...


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*



Trautchen schrieb:


> Hallo Shelly,
> 
> kein Fisch paßt sich der Größe an, das ist ganz großer Humbug.



   hallo anke, jeder fisch passt sich seiner größe an, das ist einfach so 1

   entschuldige, da musste jetzt einfach raus


----------



## Trautchen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

Hi Andreas, so gesehen hast Du natürlich recht!  lol


Da habe ich auch nichts anderes gemacht...


----------



## chris24 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

so mein Besatz ist jetz 5 bitterlinge 6 __ stichlinge und 6 __ elritze


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

anke - war nur spass. sowaas braucht der mensch manchmal.


----------



## Trautchen (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfragen Shubunkins*

 na klar Andy, wat mut dat mut...


----------

